# 2nd time to the range with my CW.45



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, the first time she only ate the good stuff: Hornady Critical Defense. She didn't like my SWC or HPs reloads. However, I took a hundred rounds of my 230 LRN (Lead Round Nose) and she ate that stuff just fine. Only had a few FTFs. I've read that Kahr likes for us to put 250 rounds in them for the break in period so I'm about halfway there. I'm a 1911 guy so the recoil is a little snappier, which I don't mind. I enjoyed this time much more due to the feeding of the LRN. Looking forward to getting past the 250 as I'd feel better about carrying this. Until then I'll stay with my LCR in .357Mag or Sig 229 in .357Sig.


----------

